

Music for Axiom of Choice - protez
http://us.metamath.org/mpegif/mmmusic.html

======
lifthrasiir
Metamath is marvelous. Its proof explorer [1] has some 18,000 theorems (and
counting) that are ultimately derived (and proved) from a small set of axioms
[2]. Just looking at the list of these theorems makes me dizzy.

[1] <http://us.metamath.org/mpegif/mmtheorems.html> [2]
<http://us.metamath.org/mpegif/mmset.html#axioms>

